# [Risolto] -  Boot Gentoo 2007.0

## Yugi

Salve ho installato Gentoo 2007.0, il sistema parte senza problemi, pero' quando e' in fase di boot da il seguente errore :

mknod : /newroot/dev/tty1 Read-only file system 

ho fatto gia' tutti gli aggiornamenti e compilato il nuovo kernel 2.6.21-r4  (pensando fosse qualcosa riferito al vecchio kernel o a qualche aggiornamento) ma il messaggio lo da lo stesso come posso risolverlo ?Last edited by Yugi on Thu Aug 23, 2007 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

potresti postarci il tuo fstab e il tuo grub.conf?

----------

## Yugi

si eccoli 

fstab : 

```
/dev/hda1        /boot   ext2    defaults,noatime                1 2

/dev/hda2        none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda3        /       ext3    noatime                 0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0
```

grub :

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.21-gentoo-r4)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che sia un'errore di genkernel. Purtroppo non utilizzandolo non so dirti come risolverlo. Io mi compilo a manina il kernel, mi trovo meglio.

----------

## djinnZ

Guarda che con un partizionamento così semplice l'initrd non ti serve praticamente a nulla (si usa se hai raid o root su lvm) puoi anche usare solo genkernel per gestirti moduli e kernel senza initrd (ovviamente devi avere i driver del disco builtin quindi genkernel --menunconfig kernel etc.)

credo che il problema sia nel parametro init=/linuxrc comunque

----------

## Yugi

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Guarda che con un partizionamento così semplice l'initrd non ti serve praticamente a nulla (si usa se hai raid o root su lvm) puoi anche usare solo genkernel per gestirti moduli e kernel senza initrd (ovviamente devi avere i driver del disco builtin quindi genkernel --menunconfig kernel etc.)
> 
> credo che il problema sia nel parametro init=/linuxrc comunque

 

ciao con l'occasione del kernel 2.6.22-r2 sto provando a compilarlo passando a genkernel invece dell'opzione all l'opzione kernel. vi faccio sapere appena finisce.

ciao

----------

## Yugi

ho risolto il problema installando invece che dalla copia di livecd + installer grafico usando il livecd minimale. quindi deduco che :

1) era un problema della mia copia.

2) l'installer della 2007.0 ha qualche problema.

----------

## cloc3

 *Yugi wrote:*   

> uindi deduco che :
> 
> 

 

no. il tipo di errore che hai incontrato non dovrebbe essere attribuibile al cd-rom, sia pure live.

scommetto che, ripartendo con il cd della prima volta, l'errore non si ripete.

in ogni caso, è bene ciò che finisce bene, e la strada che hai seguito è la migliore.

----------

